# Couple of Gun Questions



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I'm getting ready to PCS to Connecticut for two years.  I was looking online for a .22 rifle for my daughter, I wanted the S&W .22 that looks like an AR so when we go to the range we can have similar weapons.  I saw a review of the .22 that said it was illegal in CT.  WTF, a .22 rifle illegal?  I did some more checking and came across an article that said CT has some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country.  Nice.  

My read of CT's gun laws is that I can't even bring my AR ("post-ban" Colt AR-15 match target without the evil threaded barrel, bayonet stud, or collapsible stock) into the state, much less shoot it.  Can anyone tell me if that's correct?  I'm hoping I just misread the law, I had planned on building my own AR from parts while I'm up at school, looks like that's out the window too.

Second, what kind of gun would you folks recommend that I buy that I can 1) be compliant with CT law and 2) still have a "black rifle" type feel?


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 26, 2011)

You will have to just give all of your guns to Boon for safekeeping until you leave the borders of Connecticut.  Sorry.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> You will have to just give all of your guns to Boon for safekeeping until you leave the borders of Connecticut. Sorry.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> what kind of gun would you folks recommend that I buy that I can 1) be compliant with CT law and 2) still have a "black rifle" type feel?







 

Good luck!

This is why I refuse to leave the state of TEXAS!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2011)

JAB said:


> Good luck!
> 
> This is why I refuse to leave the state of TEXAS!



lol!

Well, I did a little more searching and I guess it isn't as draconian as I originally thought, although my gun is still apparently way, way too evil to come into the state no matter what I do to it or take off of it since it's made by Colt.  WTF, 16 years of service and seven deployments and I can't be trusted to maintain my own freakin' rifle in my own freakin' house in my own freakin' country.

Looks like I can still build an AR, it's just going to have to be very vanilla.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2011)

I would look to see if there is any state exemptions to the law (i.e. active duty PCS). At a minimum you should be able to store them on post and shoot them at the on post sporting range. I would still check with the post PM/MP station first though.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought AR's were OK in CT.
Even in NY which retains the assault weapons ban allows them.
I've reached out to a mate there, I'll let you know what I hear back.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2011)

As for the building an AR, I would just buy all the parts and slap it together once you get out of CT. I would call some of the local IDPA/USPSA clubs and see what they do or get the inside scoop on the laws.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2011)

Bah, just seen your latest post.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 26, 2011)

Mara does the part about the military appy to you then?:confused:

http://www.cga.ct.gov/2011/pub/Chap943.htm#Sec53-202c.htm



> * Sec. 53-202c. Possession of assault weapon prohibited. Class D felony.* (a) Except as provided in section 53-202e, any person who, within this state, possesses any assault weapon, except as provided in sections 29-37j, 53-202a to 53-202k, inclusive, and 53-202o and subsection (h) of section 53a-46a, shall be guilty of a class D felony and shall be sentenced to a term of imprisonment of which one year may not be suspended or reduced; except that a first-time violation of this subsection shall be a class A misdemeanor if (1) the person presents proof that he lawfully possessed the assault weapon prior to October 1, 1993, and (2) the person has otherwise possessed the firearm in compliance with subsection (d) of section 53-202d.
> 
> (b) The provisions of subsection (a) of this section shall not apply to the possession of assault weapons by members or employees of the Department of Public Safety, police departments, the Department of Correction or the military or naval forces of this state or of the United States for use in the discharge of their official duties; nor shall anything in sections 29-37j and 53-202a to 53-202k, inclusive, and subsection (h) of section 53a-46a prohibit the possession or use of assault weapons by sworn members of these agencies when on duty and the use is within the scope of their duties.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2011)

Just bag em and keep 'em in a gun safe or other safe location.
What are you doing in CT?  ROTC duty?


----------



## Manolito (Jun 26, 2011)

Mara welcome to the new world. In California we have a list of weapons that are allowed to be sold. We can not have magazines that hold over 10 rounds etc.
What a lot of people do in California while deployed here is have parts kits. If it is not a weapon it is legal to have the parts kits. The threaded barrel is a different story they are illegal to posess regardless. Good luck and now you see why some of the threads that made no sense to you at the time now have relevance.
Bill


----------



## Manolito (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## policemedic (Jun 27, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Mara does the part about the military appy to you then?:confused:
> 
> http://www.cga.ct.gov/2011/pub/Chap943.htm#Sec53-202c.htm


Unfortunately, no.  The official duties clause would exclude the good major, unless he was given orders to maintain the personally owned weapon in order to maintain his skills.....fat chance of that.  CT sucks ass.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 27, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Unfortunately, no. The official duties clause would exclude the good major, unless he was given orders to maintain the personally owned weapon in order to maintain his skills.....fat chance of that. CT sucks ass.



Aaah I see now..thanks for the info.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is who you need to check with.

*State of Connecticut*
*Department of Public Safety*
*Special Licensing and Firearms*
*1111 Country Club Road*
*Middletown, CT 06457*

*Telephone (860) 685-8290*

*One of my best friends runs the store and range at the Smith&Wesson Academy.  I'll check with him too.*
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57786_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, I checked with my bud up at S&W.  The link I posted is good to go for the CT compliant rifle.  The issue is that the rest of them have collapsible stocks which is a no no in CT.  You could buy another one and have it go to a local gunsmith and have them put a permanent pin in so it will cont collapse.


----------



## Tunanut (Aug 17, 2011)

My boy loves his.  I like that it's way cheaper to shoot than our other rifles.  He's got that thing dialed in out to 200 yrds with a non mag red dot.  Amazing how accurate those little rifles can be.   Sorry to hear you're moving to a blue state, my condolances.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> lol!
> 
> Well, I did a little more searching and I guess it isn't as draconian as I originally thought, although my gun is still apparently way, way too evil to come into the state *no matter what I do to it or take off of it since it's made by Colt.* WTF, 16 years of service and seven deployments and I can't be trusted to maintain my own freakin' rifle in my own freakin' house in my own freakin' country.
> 
> Looks like I can still build an AR, it's just going to have to be very vanilla.



wow....  CT is still that pissed that Colt left the state?:eek:


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fortunately one of our members is a police officer here, he's going to get me pointed in the right direction ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 18, 2011)

x SF med said:


> wow.... CT is still that pissed that Colt left the state?:eek:



Colt left CT?  When.... a buddy of mine that works there in Hartford is going to be pissed.:cool:


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the Troll's meds are getting to him, either that or senility is finally taking over.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2011)

pardus said:


> I think the Troll's meds are getting to him, either that or senility is finally taking over.



I was talking about Sam Colt...  jeez....  he's dead, d-e-d, dead


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 18, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I was talking about Sam Colt... jeez.... he's dead, d-e-d, dead


D-E-D, dead. LOL

So now Dead Bob becomes Dead Sam Colt.
*I SHOOT YOU!!!!*


----------

